# Strother Archery's Wrath Receive Top Awards



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

HOT OFF THE PRESS! 
The August issue of “Outdoor Life “ Magazine highlights the 2012 line of 
compound bows on the market today. The “WRATH” receives Top Three 
ranking among the pack. The bows were tested and compared in several 
categories, such as, Design, Speed, Noise and Kinetic Energy. The Wrath 
was described by the testers as being very Smooth on the draw and shoots 
almost “Shock-free”! With its big Brace Height of 8”, the Wrath is viewed as 
one of the Highest overall performance bows for 2012 and exceeds in almost 
every category. To view more details, go to the link listed below.
“Extend Your Range” with Strother

Read Article Here


----------



## MoNsTeR_7 (Sep 12, 2010)

Very awesome bows!!!! Wish more people could have the chance to shoot one. They would be highly impressed!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Sweet...from a smaller company that doesn't pad that or any magazine with ad income.



Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

MoNsTeR_7 said:


> Very awesome bows!!!! Wish more people could have the chance to shoot one. They would be highly impressed!


Agreed! Good job Strother.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Garceau said:


> Sweet...from a smaller company that doesn't pad that or any magazine with ad income.


Yep a review earned on nothing but merit. The bow is truly that nice.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Love my Wrath, best shooting bow I have ever shot.


----------



## Scott D. (Aug 9, 2010)

That will be my next bow. Cabela's has them to play with, only a 45 minute drive.


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

I hear you I had a Valor last year and thought it couldn't be beat untill I got my Wrath.


ricksmathew said:


> Love my Wrath, best shooting bow I have ever shot.


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

GREAT JOB STROTHER! I'm shooting the Wrath now. As my sig says "It's one Bad Motha!"


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Very well rounded bow. I had another HDX mounted the other day to replace the defective one. Great CS by QAD too.
View attachment 1423293


----------



## love huntin (May 27, 2009)

Mine will be here monday! cant wait!!


----------



## StrotherArchery (Jun 19, 2009)

Join us on Facebook for the latest information from Strother Archery, we have some great things coming for 2013! www.facebook.com/strotherarchery


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

I am currently playing with a Wrath and I am loving this bow! My favorite part of the bow is the grip, then comes the solid back wall, the draw is smooth, a little vibe on the shot, and it is plenty fast! The Wrath is one awesome bow! I am going to play with both bows for a couple more weeks but it is giving my Evo a run for it's money. The Wrath is noticeably lighter than my Evo.


----------



## cbinz19 (Jan 27, 2011)

Love my Wrath!!


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Is it just me or did anyone else see in this same article that the wrath they tested at IBO specs with an IBO weight arrow only shot 311fps and it is rated at 330???? I've never touched one and it may be a great bow but how is this difference acceptable?


----------



## nvrgvup444 (Aug 13, 2012)

Glad Cabelas carries them and that should provide a big platform to be seen.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

This is great, but there wasn't a bow in that line up besides Strother that I would consider even trying. I mean parker, Bear, darton, G5 etc etc....


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

Early Ice said:


> This is great, but there wasn't a bow in that line up besides Strother that I would consider even trying. I mean parker, Bear, darton, G5 etc etc....


your kidding right all of these co. are great bow co. bear,darton, g5 and i shoot a hoyt,dont be so closed minded bear is back on track darton is under rated and g5 with the new prime all good bows im not a fan boy so dont nock it till you shoot one bro.and anyone can catch a bluegill no skill


----------

